# Duac Acne Creme



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi 
Can anyone help me, i have been using DUAC for 2 years now and about the start my treatment. Is it ok to keep using this and can you use it if you are lucky enough to concieve?

Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You need to get a risk benefit assessment done with your doctor for this one.

This is what the license information says about Duac....

''There are no adequate data from the use of Duac Once Daily Gel in pregnant women. Animal reproductive/developmental studies have not been conducted with Duac Once Daily Gel or benzoyl peroxide. Data from a limited number of pregnancies exposed in the first trimester to clindamycin indicate no adverse effects of clindamycin on pregnancy or on the health of the foetus/new-born child. Reproduction studies in rats and mice, using subcutaneous and oral doses of clindamycin, revealed no evidence of impaired fertility or harm to the foetus due to clindamycin. The safety of Duac Once Daily Gel in human pregnancy is not established. Therefore, Duac Once Daily Gel should only be prescribed to pregnant women after careful risk/benefit assessment by the physician in charge.
*Women of child-bearing potential*
There are no contraindications in women of child-bearing potential who are practising adequate contraception. However, due to the lack of clinical studies in pregnant women, Duac Once Daily Gel should be used with caution when adequate contraception is not being practised.''


----------

